# Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?



## Paxcom (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ein Köderfisch in Thüringen das Mindestmaß habe muss damit ich Ihn töten und verwenden darf.

Aus der Fischererverordung geht das nicht zu 100% hervor:

http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/thuerfiv.pdf

Seite 4 §13

Darf ich auf Rotfedern als Köderfische verwenden welche kleiner als 15cm sind?

danke


----------



## Nolfravel (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Ein Köderfisch ist ein ganz normaler Fisch, außer es wird anders beschrieben.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Also ich würde das so verstehen, dass du z,B beispiel keine geschützen Arten und keine Untermaßigen wie z.B die Rotfeder verwenden darfst. 

Denn als Angler mit Fischereischein kann ein Kontrolleur verlangen, dass du den Unterschied zw. Rotauge und Rotfeder kennst


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Seite 4 §13
> 
> Darf ich auf Rotfedern als Köderfische verwenden welche kleiner als 15cm sind?
> 
> danke



Ganz klar NEIN!
Da die Rotfeder in dem von Dir genannten § ein Mindestmaß von 15cm hat muss sie auch min. 15cm sein um entnommen und später als toter Köderfisch verwendet zu werden.


----------



## siloaffe (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Hey #h

Es dürfen nur Maaßige Fische getötet/abgeschlagen werden egal welchem Zweck der Fisch dienen soll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

LG Markus


----------



## andy72 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

in nrw ist es so das man nur fischarten als köder verwenden darf für die es kein mindestmaß gibt also weißfische,barsch usw usf


----------



## Zander Janky (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Hier bei uns in NRW braucht der Köderfisch kein Mindestmaß haben,da  Edelfische als Köderisch zu verwenden verboten ist. Rotaugen,Lauben,Barsch,hat bei uns kein Mindestmaß,ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch in Thüringen aussieht.
MfG


----------



## Paxcom (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Ich traue mir schon zu den Unterschied von Rotauge und Rotfeder zu erkennen. Nur leider fange ich des öfteren Rotfedern in der richtigen KöFi größe und halt nicht Rotaugen. Von daher halt die Frage. Ich werde halt aus dem Text nicht zu 100% schlau.

Ich will aber auch keinen Stress bei einer Kontrolle haben.


----------



## Paxcom (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Naja,sowas habe ich schon befürchtet. Ich wollte halt nur nochmal sicher gehen.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Wo ist denn das problem  Dann fängste eben ne größere Rotfeder und scheindest die dir zurecht und köderst die an. Gerade auf Aal und Zander sind halbe Köfis immer ne Bank!


----------



## bafoangler (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

...und wie ists dann mit gekauften Köfis?
Im hiesigen Angelladen werden Karpfen als Köfis verkauft, zwischen 10 und 14cm. Ebenso Rotaugen, Schleien, Döbel, Rotfedern, Aale und Gründlinge.
Dürften theoretisch also gar nicht verwendet werden?
Fische, die im betreffenden Gewässer gefangen werden, müssen das Maß haben, das ist klar.
Aber die gekauften Köfis sind ja im Angelgewässer dennoch untermaßig...


----------



## Locke4865 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*



bafoangler schrieb:


> ...und wie ists dann mit gekauften Köfis?
> Im hiesigen Angelladen werden Karpfen als Köfis verkauft, zwischen 10 und 14cm. Ebenso Rotaugen, Schleien, Döbel, Rotfedern, Aale und Gründlinge.
> Dürften theoretisch also gar nicht verwendet werden?
> Fische, die im betreffenden Gewässer gefangen werden, müssen das Maß haben, das ist klar.
> Aber die gekauften Köfis sind ja im Angelgewässer dennoch untermaßig...



Köderfische *müssen* aus dem Gewässer stammen in dem sie verwendet werden sollen!!!!
Ausnahme die Konservierten Lauben im Glas


----------



## fenmaus (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

_*Hallo,
alle, aber alle Fische die einen staatlichen Schonmaß unterliegen, dürfen nicht als Köderfisch verwendet werden.So ist es in Bayern, aber wenn du Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann frage bei den Verein nach, in den Gewässer wo du fischen willst.

Petri Heil
*_


----------



## Fanne (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

karpfen aal und schleie als köfi ? 

verwechselst du den angelladen mit eine fischzucht ? 


:vik:


----------



## bafoangler (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Nö und nö.

Fische müssen nur aus dem Gewässer stammen, wenn das so auch im Regelwerk festgehalten ist. (blblablbla aus seuchenhygienischen Gründen..blblblbla). Find ich gut so, aus Dummheit und Unwissenheit ist schon so mancher Mist passiert.

Und wie gesagt gibbets da ne umfangreiche Auswahl. Kenn mich da ja nicht so aus, bin Spinnfischer-purist, aber für den Gartenteich hab ich mal paar kleine Schleien geholt. Sind gut gediehen und haben wohl letztes Jahr gelaicht, zumindest hab ich zwei kleine gesichtet.

Wie gesagt ist es gängige Praxis, kleine Zuchtfische als Köfis zu verwenden.
Für die Jungens gilt ja auch kein(e) Schonzeit/Mindestmaß, da kein natürliches Gewässer. Nur wie das ist die als Köfis zu nehmen, keine Ahnung. Die Ansitzer fischen hier damit wohl auf Hecht und Waller.


----------



## Stichling78 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Servus bafoangler,

die fische werden meistens als Aquariumfische verkauft.
Was der Angler damit macht,muss er selbst wissen

Aal und Döbel habe ich aber noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo,
> alle, aber alle Fische die einen staatlichen Schonmaß unterliegen, dürfen nicht als Köderfisch verwendet werden.So ist es in Bayern, aber wenn du Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann frage bei den Verein nach, in den Gewässer wo du fischen willst.*_


Seit wann das denn? Wenn ich einen Fisch außerhalb seiner Schonzeit und über seinem Schonmaß fange, dann darf ich den als Köderfisch verwenden.

Ich wüsste auch nicht wo geschrieben steht das ein Köderfisch aus dem gleichen Gewässer kommen muss, in dem ich angle. Das habe ich zwar schon öfters gehört, aber eine aussagekräftige Quelle konnte mir noch keiner nennen. Also wenn jemand näheres dazu weiß, dann bitte hier posten.


----------



## Hardyfan (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch nicht wo geschrieben steht das ein Köderfisch aus dem gleichen Gewässer kommen muss, in dem ich angle


 
Schau mal in den Link oben in Post Nr. 1.
Dort § 13 - für Thüringen

Für Schleswig-Holstein: § 10 der Binnenfischereiordnung (allerdings mit Einschränkungen, auch Fische aus Teichwirtschaften oder vergleichbaren Anlagen dürfen verwendet werden)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Danke. Das PDF hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gelesen, weil es nicht für Bayern ist.


----------



## DerAndi (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

In der Saar haben Rotauge und Rotfeder ein Schonmaß von 15cm, also darf O-Ton der Aufsicht: Der Fisch dieser Gattungen nur entnommen werden ab 15cm und als Köfi angeboten werden" 
Also schlau wie wir sind nutzen wir nun kleine Welse und Lauben als Köfi, kommen sie ja genug vor und die Aufsicht freut sich über jeden abgeschlagenen Wels :q Was im Main und Rhein die Grundel ist ja schließlich hier der Wels


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Leute, dank föderalistischem System helfen dem Fragesteller keine Hinweise auf die Regelung in anderen Bundesländern, sondern verwirren nur.

Die Sache ist für Thüringen doch ganz einfach:

§13 (1) sagt, dass nur Köderfische verwendet werden dürfen, die aus dem zu beangelnden Gewässer stammen oder einem Gewässer, welches mit diesem in zumindest gelegentlicher Verbindung steht.

§13 (2) sagt, dass sämtliche ganzjährig geschützten Arten nicht als Köder verwendet werden dürfen.

§13 (3) sagt, dass alle anderen Arten als Köder verwendet werden dürfen. Dabei sind Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten natürlich zu beachten



Also, Rotfedern haben ein Mindestmaß und dürfen erst ab diesem Maß als Köder verwendet werden. 

Gekaufte Köderfische dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie aus dem gleichen Gewässer stammen oder einem andere, dass mit dem zu beangelnden zumindest zeitweise in Verbindung steht. 

Auch bei gekauften Köderfischen sind Schonzeiten und-maße bei der Verwendung als Köder zu beachten.


----------



## Wizard2 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*



Zander Janky schrieb:


> Hier bei uns in NRW braucht der Köderfisch kein Mindestmaß haben,da  Edelfische als Köderisch zu verwenden verboten ist. Rotaugen,Lauben,Barsch,hat bei uns kein Mindestmaß,ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch in Thüringen aussieht.
> MfG



das ist doch murks mit den edelfischen, auch in nrw dürfen alle maßigen und nicht geschonte fischarten als köder verwendet werden. evtl steht sowas im der vereinssatzung aber nicht im gesetz.


----------



## bafoangler (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*



Stichling78 schrieb:


> Servus bafoangler,
> 
> die fische werden meistens als Aquariumfische verkauft.
> Was der Angler damit macht,muss er selbst wissen
> ...




Tjaja, wenn ich in den Zooladen gehe, sind das Aquarienfische und Teichfische, die gehandelt werden.

Wenn ich aber im Angelladen bin und dort steht ein Becken auf dem dick "Köderfische" steht, welcher Art des Missverständnisses soll es da geben...
Aal als Köderfisch find ich schonmal doppelt besch****, aber scheinbar ists nicht verboten.
Der Besatz kommt ja auch nicht aus dem selben Gewässer, sondern von - hoffentlich seuchenfreien - Zucht- und Mastbetrieben.


----------



## archie01 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber im Angelladen bin und dort steht ein Becken auf dem dick "Köderfische" steht, welcher Art des Missverständnisses soll es da geben...
> .




Das wirst du aber kaum noch finden ,die Angelläden bieten die Köderfische meist unter der Bezeichnung " Biotopfische " an , alles Andere gibt heutzutage wohl Ärger mit den Behörden....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Sneep (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> das ist doch murks mit den edelfischen, auch in nrw dürfen alle maßigen und nicht geschonte fischarten als köder verwendet werden. evtl steht sowas im der vereinssatzung aber nicht im gesetz.




Hallo,

nein, dieser Kommentar ist Murks.

Das steht in der LFischVO NRW sehrwohl drin.

_§ 5
Fang und Abgabe von Köderfischen_​_(1) Die in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannten Arten dürfen als Köderfische oder Fischköder weder feilgeboten noch abgegeben werden._

_(2) Nicht in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannte Arten dürfen vom Fischereiausübungsberechtigten nur im Rahmen der Eigenbedarfsdeckung gefangen und unter den Beschränkungen des § 6 als Köderfische verwendet werden._


Bei den §§1-3 handelt es sich um die Aufstellung der Arten:
-mit ganzjähriger Schonzeit,
-mit befristeter Schonzeit
-mit Mindestmaß

Abschnitt 2 sagt ganz klar, dass ich keine Fische die in §§1-3 aufgeführt sind als Köderfische benutzen darf.
Alle Arten mit Schonzeit oder Mindestmaß sind nicht erlaubt.
Ich darf deshalb eine Schleie auch dann nicht als Köder nehmen, wenn sie maßig ist, denn sie ist in den §§1-3 aufgeführt, da sie eine Schonzeit hat.

Der Händler, der z. B. Elritzen als Köderfisch verkauft, verstößt ebenso wie ein Angler der damit angelt gegen die Bestimmungen.

sneep


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Moin wollte wissen ob das Rotauge in Thüringen ein Mindestmaß hat ?
Oder hat jemand eine aktuelle Liste mit Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten in Thüringen ?

Danke


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Moin,
nehm 15cm.
kann ja auch ne Rotfeder sein od. eine Mischformen (Hybride).


----------



## Ladi74 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

In Thüringen hat die Plötze 15cm wie auch die Rotfeder.

http://www.anglerverein-weida.de/?page_id=50#3


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Ok dann werde ich sie zum Barsch Angeln zerschnippeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

O Ha....auch die kleinen anstecker darf man nich mehr

@Ladi...link geht nich bei mir.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> O Ha....auch die kleinen anstecker darf man nich mehr
> 
> @Ladi...link geht nich bei mir.



Was sind anstecker |kopfkrat


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Muss Köderfisch Mindestmaß haben?*

Anderer Name für KöFi


----------

